# Battlestar Galactica: Blood & Chrome



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.deadline.com/2013/01/blood-chrome-premiere-date-february-10-syfy/


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

February 10 from 9-11 PM. I have missed all the promotions and publicity? Oh, that's right, this is Syfy and it isn't even on the front of their web site.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Already aired on YouTube in 2012. Not bad but I still haven't forgiven BSG for how it ended.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Not bad but I still haven't forgiven BSG for how it ended.


Neither have I. I boycott Ronald D. Moore stuff now.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Finally watched it a few weeks back, wasn't bad. Got me to start watching BSG again on netflix. Kind of fun now after watching all the prequels.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Already aired on YouTube in 2012. Not bad but I still haven't forgiven BSG for how it ended.


I knew it aired on YouTube but I wanted to wait for the Syfy expanded version on my big screen with surround sound in my "home theater." I suppose, though, much of the target audience watched it on YouTube.

Let me take another try at convincing you the ending was not as bad as it seemed.

To me the last season was an attempt to interpret and reconcile to the "Cycle of Time" which is hardly an original philosophical or metaphysical construct and has been much debated. From Wikipedia:


> *Eternal return* (also known as "*eternal recurrence*") is a concept which posits that the universe has been recurring, and will continue to recur, in a self-similar form an infinite number of times across infinite time or space. The concept is found in Indian philosophy and in ancient Egypt and was subsequently taken up by the Pythagoreans and Stoics. With the decline of antiquity and the spread of Christianity, the concept fell into disuse in the Western world, though Friedrich Nietzsche resurrected it as a thought experiment to argue for _amor fati_.
> 
> In addition, the philosophical concept of eternal recurrence was addressed by Arthur Schopenhauer. It is a purely physical concept, involving no supernatural reincarnation, but the return of beings in the same bodies. Time is viewed as being not linear but cyclical.


 Also, in my view an underlying theme was the fundamental difference between other traditions and the Judeo-Christian tradition with regard to time. Again from Wikipedia:


> Ancient cultures such as Incan, Mayan, Hopi, and other Native American Tribes, plus the Babylonians, Ancient Greeks, Hinduism, Buddhism, Jainism, and others have a concept of a wheel of time, that regards time as cyclical and quantic consisting of repeating ages that happen to every being of the Universe between birth and extinction.
> 
> In general, the Judeo-Christian concept, based on the Bible, is that time is linear, beginning with the act of creation by God. The general Christian view is that time will end with the end of the world.


 In a very real sense linear time is built into "machines" which the Western World embraces as a belief about life - linear time is "built into" all living things, except perhaps for the soul of the chosen ones, human beings, all or a few - while other philosophical constructs passed from generation-to-generation, including the Sacred Scrolls of the Colonial religion, assert that time for creations not built by man is not linear and there is even room for that built by man in the eternal return.

That is why I'm not displeased with the ending described at Battlestar Wiki as follows:


> The scene turns to show Hera playing and looking upward. Scenes of wood and desert and sea pass by in a geologic montage to reveal an Earth city - New York City - 150,000 years later.
> 
> As a fly-over of the city appears, a voice-over of Virtual-Six reads from a magazine article of the Tanzanian discovery of the bones of what scientists believe are the remains of the mitochondrial Eve, the matrilineal common ancestor of mankind.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that in the Season 1 we saw the following:


> Thrace is told of her part in a destiny by the second copy of the Cylon Leoben Conoy in the season 1 episode "Flesh and Bone" during his interrogation. The lines suggest that Thrace's destiny also involves the Leoben himself:
> 
> "This is not your path, Starbuck. You have a different destiny."
> 
> ...


 And so the ending leaves us continuing to ponder whether "as it was, so will it be" is about time (the Universe?) starting over again following the same broad patterns of destiny (maybe until we get it right) or is about humans just being stupid over and over again in a linear time frame.

No perfect ending existed for "Battlestar Galactica" because in Season 1 we were confronted with a statement of fact: "All this has happened before, and all of it will happen again." That is a very significant challenge to the generally accepted construct of time in the Western World - simply there is no ending, much less a satisfying one.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Let me take another try at convincing you the ending was not as bad as it seemed.


That's not possible. I think the way BSG ended is the absolute worst ending to a series that I've ever seen. Someone said Last Resort's ending was a cop out. They clearly didn't watch BSG or they'd know what a cop out ending really is.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, well, it sucked anyways. Baltar and #6 smirking around NYC looking like silly idiot ghosts right out of "Topper" and spewing incomprehensible pretentious nonsense was an insult to the loyal audience. There's good writing, and bad. This was THE WORST of the WORST!

Fact is, the whole cyclical reality concept was never set up well, and never got paid off. It was a half-baked mess--just like the Hendrix music--tacked onto the plot and did nothing but confuse everyone, including the actors themselves. Yes, Virginia, writers mess up. All the time.


----------



## litex2x (Sep 8, 2012)

I guess I'm in the minority. I thought the ending to BSG was great.



Spoiler



I liked the idea of them restarting their life on our Earth 150,000 years in our past to begin a the new cycle that may or may not repeat itself with us. It really tied the story up nicely.



Blood and Chrome felt much like BSG. The storytelling and intrigue was there. The emotion was there. It's going to be awesome.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

litex2x:

To do a spoiler correctly, you need to use the spoiler tags...

[spoiler ] and [/spoiler]

Remove the space after the "r" in the first tag.

- Merg


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I would have been content with the midseason, pre-strike ending. The second half of that season went off the crazy deep end.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

+1. Looking forward to Blood and Chrome and hoping it doesn't lapse into incomprehensible babble about "it's all happened before" or anything about Hera. BTW, did they EVER explain what invisible #6 was doing hovering around Gaius all the time? Was he a Cylon too and she was just an implant in his head or something?? I saw the whole show but don't remember them ever really explaining that gag, though they milked it in every episode. We know she wasn't an imbedded chip since they scanned him and found nothing. I guess he wasn't a Cylon, but later there was a Baltar "Messenger" or something. Huh?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I knew it aired on YouTube but I wanted to wait for the Syfy expanded version on my big screen with surround sound in my "home theater."


I am in the same boat. I want to watch tv on a screen that I do not have to lean forward to see.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

+1. One of the great pleasures during the series was to lay back in bed and let all that yummy monstrous 5.1 audio and HD big screen space ships at war goodness wash over me. Sweet!


----------



## litex2x (Sep 8, 2012)

Maruuk said:


> +1. Looking forward to Blood and Chrome and hoping it doesn't lapse into incomprehensible babble about "it's all happened before" or anything about Hera. BTW, did they EVER explain what invisible #6 was doing hovering around Gaius all the time? Was he a Cylon too and she was just an implant in his head or something?? I saw the whole show but don't remember them ever really explaining that gag, though they milked it in every episode. We know she wasn't an imbedded chip since they scanned him and found nothing. I guess he wasn't a Cylon, but later there was a Baltar "Messenger" or something. Huh?





Spoiler



They were angels of god.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Ah, thus the appalled response of most viewers. I saw it but that plot point was so preposterous and plainly silly that it just went right past me. Thanks for reminding me the writers were suffering from major burnout by the end!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> Ah, thus the appalled response of most viewers. I saw it but that plot point was so preposterous and plainly silly that it just went right past me. Thanks for reminding me the writers were suffering from major burnout by the end!


+1


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I have to wonder how the show avoided major protests by religious groups! Robots with souls? Where was all the marching and hate group threats we saw with The Passion of the Christ? This was far worse in their eyes! They even took Jesus right out of the picture.:lol:


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

I watched Blood and Chrome last night. I thought it was okay. The story was solid, and there was good action. But I found the audio to be somewhat muddy and the PQ just sucked. The lens flares were distracting.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

"Let me take another try at convincing you the ending was not as bad as it seemed."

The stuff you've tried to justify was pretty bad, but may have been an okay ending - if only it weren't for the joke played on the fans of the show by Moore and the other writers:

The explanation for all that strange stuff, the dreams and "Along the Watchtower," for example, is ....



Spoiler



"that's the way he [i.e god, i.e. god in the machine, i.e. _the writers_] wanted it."

Hee hee. I'm sure Moore and his gang thought that was really funny. Just hand wave away all the stuff they apparently had no intention of ever explaining by saying "god did it."



-- Roger


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

A lot of fans for years were dying to know how "All Along the Watchtower" and the cyclical universe concept was going to ultimately pay off. That's a huge indictment of the producers to allow such sloppiness of continuity and meaningless clue/content of major tease elements to thrash around loose like that and never really pay off or even get adequately explained in any way. Sounds like some paychecks going up some noses.

"It was all a Cylon dream..."


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> A lot of fans for years were dying to know how "All Along the Watchtower" and the cyclical universe concept was going to ultimately pay off. That's a huge indictment of the producers to allow such sloppiness of continuity and meaningless clue/content of major tease elements to thrash around loose like that and never really pay off or even get adequately explained in any way. Sounds like some paychecks going up some noses.
> 
> "It was all a Cylon dream..."


It was a slap in the face from Ronald D. Moore is what it was. I boycott anything with his name on it now.


----------



## litex2x (Sep 8, 2012)

So what's to become of blood and chrome. Was this it or will there be a series?


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> That's not possible. I think the way BSG ended is the absolute worst ending to a series that I've ever seen. Someone said Last Resort's ending was a cop out. They clearly didn't watch BSG or they'd know what a cop out ending really is.


"Lost" was the worst ending in the history of TV...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

At least there were endings. I hate it when you get involved in a TV series and they pull the plug on it with no ending to a continuing story line.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ke3ju said:


> "Lost" was the worst ending in the history of TV...


Not by a long shot.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

litex2x said:


> So what's to become of blood and chrome. Was this it or will there be a series?


I have the same question. /nod


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

litex2x said:


> So what's to become of blood and chrome. Was this it or will there be a series?


Not
http://screenrant.com/battlestar-galactica-blood-chrome-premiere-syfy-scott-160690/


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Is this going to re-air? I forgot to set the recording and remembered halfway through the repeat the next day. It's still in the search results, but with no upcoming airings.

- Merg


----------



## litex2x (Sep 8, 2012)

armophob said:


> Not
> http://screenrant.com/battlestar-galactica-blood-chrome-premiere-syfy-scott-160690/


That sucks. I liked Blood and Chrome. Perhaps they are dumping all their resources into Defiance.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Is this going to re-air? I forgot to set the recording and remembered halfway through the repeat the next day. It's still in the search results, but with no upcoming airings.
> 
> - Merg


DVD will be out in a few weeks.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

litex2x said:


> That sucks. I liked Blood and Chrome. Perhaps they are dumping all their resources into Defiance.


Save your money and set your dvr to auto "blood and chrome".
It was not groundbreaking and eventually a network will run it.
Patience is your friend.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Defiance sounds like _Falling Skies_ meets _V_ meets _Revolution_. Blah.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I just watched an hour of it & deleted it.I'm BG ed out !!


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I struggled to get into Caprica but eventually stuck it out. How would you rate it vs. Caprica?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> I struggled to get into Caprica but eventually stuck it out. How would you rate it vs. Caprica?


More action, less thinking


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I have it on HD, guess I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## litex2x (Sep 8, 2012)

Maruuk said:


> I struggled to get into Caprica but eventually stuck it out. How would you rate it vs. Caprica?


IMHO it's better than Caprica but it's essentially the same as BSG. It has the same style and dark story telling BSG had. The only problem I had with it is, it seemed like the whole thing was shot in front of a green screen.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Probably was!


----------



## Number Six (Aug 7, 2011)

litex2x said:


> So what's to become of blood and chrome. Was this it or will there be a series?





litex2x said:


> IMHO it's better than Caprica but it's essentially the same as BSG. It has the same style and dark story telling BSG had. The only problem I had with it is, it seemed like the whole thing was shot in front of a green screen.


I found myself wondering if that's why SyFy passed on Blood and Chrome as a series ... It's pretty well done but ultimately feels like more of the same with a different, lesser known cast.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Number Six said:


> I found myself wondering if that's why SyFy passed on Blood and Chrome as a series ... It's pretty well done but ultimately feels like more of the same with a different, lesser known cast.


Besides Adama and Roslin in the old SyFy Battlestar was any of the other cast members known when the series started? That was one of the things I liked about the series is that I did not keep picturing the cast in other roles. I mean when Roslin was introduced on Battlestar, I immediately saw her as that lady from Dances with Wolves. While the other characters I did not make that relationship and was able to identify with their Battlestar character better.

I ramble.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I had a moment of "Where have I seen her before" with Roslin, but the fact that the movie came out almost 23 years ago (the series started 14 years after 'Dances') made it pretty easy to ignore.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Holydoc said:


> Besides Adama and Roslin in the old SyFy Battlestar was any of the other cast members known when the series started? That was one of the things I liked about the series is that I did not keep picturing the cast in other roles. I mean when Roslin was introduced on Battlestar, I immediately saw her as that lady from Dances with Wolves. While the other characters I did not make that relationship and was able to identify with their Battlestar character better.
> 
> I ramble.


Lucy Lawless, Kate Vernon, Michelle Forbes and Dean Stockwell were pretty big names before BSG. Anyone who watched British TV would have recognized Jamie Bamber and James Callis.


----------



## Number Six (Aug 7, 2011)

A pretty good interview with David Eick suggests Blood & Chrome still has a chance to become a TV series:

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/battlestar-galactica-tv-show-david-eick-strange-journey-233847184.html


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

RAD said:


> At least there were endings. I hate it when you get involved in a TV series and they pull the plug on it with no ending to a continuing story line.


Like Bonanza, after 14 years. No real ending.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Just saw B&C--meh, ok but nothing special. I did like that crazy-looking weird rev organo-Cylon goofbag at the end, very cool looking!


----------

